# 6 speed trans



## dent (Feb 10, 2009)

Question, is the 6 speed in the GTO the same as the 6 speed S.S. camaro and if so can the shifter be used???

Dennis


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

it's the same but you'd have to fabricate a different handle. the GTO trans sits farther forward (just look under the hood of a f_bod and see how far the engine is shoved back) so the handle is bent back towards the rear on a GTO. i think a SS Pro 5 shifter is about ~$200. then you have to do the fab stuff to make it work. i just like the GMM. it's similar to a Pro 5 but with the slickest 2-3 shft and it's ready to go. it also takes the stock knob

*
GMM*


















*


Pro 5.0*


----------



## dent (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks, Mine just doesn't feel right.My S-10 has a better feel.Any suggestions???
Its still in warranty, maybe i'll b.tch at the dealer and see what they can do. This is my first Goat, what kind of food to you feed them????
Dennis


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

dent said:


> thanks, Mine just doesn't feel right.My S-10 has a better feel.Any suggestions???
> Its still in warranty, maybe i'll b.tch at the dealer and see what they can do. This is my first Goat, what kind of food to you feed them????
> Dennis


a new shifter is the only really god cure i know of. GMM ripshift, street or race versions and the Billet are the cream of the crop. Hurst & B&M have had some troubles and altho they may work your odds go down a lot with you being happy for long term. a partial solution is the Lou's short stick which replaces the factory handle. it can later be used with the GMM street for a slick solution


----------



## dent (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks for all your help.

Dennis


----------

